# PIERCE, Better Late than Never!!



## carlitos60 (Sep 8, 2014)

After Some Testing and Usage,,,I decided to do a Thorough Cleaning and Service on the PIERCE!

It seems like the Bike was Utilized a Lot and that Was Not Taken Care Of like It Needs To!!!
The Frame is SO Light and Fragile that it requires Gentle Care/Handling!

Thanks to My Special Tools, I Will Take Care of It!!!

Learn Something Every Day!!!


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 8, 2014)

Just so you remember how to put her back together again without any parts left over!:

~ Like some scene from "The Three Stooges" movies ~ :o

Quality machine by the way!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2014)

That's gotta be one of the coolest Bottom Brackets ever. Love it!

Don't forget to but new ball bearings in there Carlitos. Betcha it'll be a smoooooth rider.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 8, 2014)

*Diggin' that bottom bracket, carlitos60 ... as well as the 'package foto' ........*

............  Good Stuff, _that_ ..........


.................  patric









====================================
====================================


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks Guys, for the Feedback!
I wasn't thinking on New Ball Bearing, But You Might be Right!!!!
I Will Put It Together Without Any RUSH!!!

By The Way,,,, Any Idea WHY a "123" Printed on the Fork?????
Could that BE the #123 Made as a Sequence #???

Suggestions Appreciated!:o


----------

